# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  las os firmas por ambos lados

## noise maker

hola que tal recuerdo que habia un truco que era que una chica firmaba una carta y tu firmabas la otra y luego ambas aparecian unidas como que por el dorso
tengo el material pero no encuentro cla explanation en ningun lado alguien me puede ayudar es que quiero sorprender a mi novia
gracias saludos

----------


## SERX

Faustino Palmero tiene algun video... explicandolo...

Se puede hacer sin ningun material necesario solo con un Permanente...

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

Noise Maker, leéte por favor las normas del foro esta prohibido desvelar juegos o técnicas.

----------


## Iban

Cierro el hilo.

Piscineando...

----------

